# **MY progress PICTURES**17th sep- starting gym in one week.



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Right hello all,, I've just sorted out my diet,, its not the best but i'm gainning weight,,, I've got abit of a belly as i've just eaten 

i've only got basic equipment,, barbell,, dumbbell,, and bench,,, so cant wait to get training in about a week.

i shall post some new pics in about two three months and let you know how i get on


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

looking good geezer.

Im married and NO you cant have me


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

your fiarly lean so a good clean bulk will be goood

good luck


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

How old are you mate?

You'd look SO much better if you learnt to pose properly instead of slouching (i had the same problem).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad, pretty lean.

I would stick to the basic compound lifts.

Dont forget those legs.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

ha yeah i know the pose is crap, i just couldn't stop laughing when my mum took the pics i felt like a ****  I'm 19 years old.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Use self timer

Also, stand further away from the camera, dont huddle into it, try and 'open up' in your photo's...

You can always crop the ugly mug afterwards


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

haha

thanks for the advice,

When i start the gym i'm going to need a new exercise routine :E

have no idea where to start so much equipment.....

gym i'm joining

http://www.pulsefitness.com/


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Too technical imo...how much is that a month?

I was a member of Virgin Active then Cannons, both used the poofy technogym stuff.

Now i train here http://www.theforestgym.co.uk/The_Gym/the_gym.html and i can honestly say, my workouts are *much* more focused. Obvioulsy its all in the mind, but its helped me a lot though...personal preference i suppose


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

for me



90 pound a year which is f***king brill

being a uni student is fab.. its inside my campus.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Go for it then mate, thats a good deal.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

so what equipment should i be using?? should i just stick with the compound exercises using just the barbell?

i'm scared i'm going to lose weight from the lazy uni food bug ha:bounce:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah stick to the compounds. Dont worry about avoiding machines. But on the whole, free weights are more beneficial.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

for now, compounds..

i'd get some advice from a plastic surgeon... your face needs some work....

I wish my body was as good as that to start with.....


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

my dad was half space moon 

is Preacher Curls and barbell curl a compound exercise ??


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

colt24 said:


> my dad was half space moon
> 
> is Preacher Curls and barbell curl a compound exercise ??


no, deadlift, squat, rows....

basic definition of compound exercises... one that involves more than one joint...

curls only flex the elbow.

a squat moves the knee, hip and spine...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

colt24 said:


> my dad was half space moon
> 
> is Preacher Curls and barbell curl a compound exercise ??


Nope

A compound movement is a multi-joint exercise

An isolation movement uses one joint.

With curls, your flexing at the elbow, no-where else.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> i'd get some advice from a plastic surgeon... your face needs some work....


LOL, Deffo good base to start with nice and lean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Not bad, pretty lean.
> 
> I would stick to the basic compound lifts.
> 
> Dont forget those legs.


x2


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh dear,, my legs hurt so much after doing dead lifts. i dont think i was doing them right at the start.. but i'm doing this now,, seems to be working alot better.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

colt24 said:


> oh dear,, my legs hurt so much after doing dead lifts. i dont think i was doing them right at the start.. but i'm doing this now,, seems to be working alot better.


lol....

i ached all over till i got used to doing deadlifts. I felt muscles that I didn't know I had...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

we need an update colt mate!


----------

